# Connecter un iPad, un Apple TV et un Display 27', possible ?



## DanaStar (27 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, 

Malgré de longues heures de recherche je n'ai pas pu trouver de réponse à ma question qui est - je le concède- un peu originale...
J'ai donc décidé de venir la poser ici en me disant que quelqu'un pourrait très certainement y répondre.

Voici mon problème : pour le boulot, je dois utiliser un écran 27' Apple Display (acheté par ma boîte en 2010 mais jamais servi... ) pour diffuser du contenu photo et vidéo sur un espace d'accueil du public. Je n'ai que cet écran et dois donc me débrouiller pour faire la diffusion de ces contenus.

Deux options s'offrent à moi : acheter un Mac Mini (moins cher qu'un Mac Book) et le connecter à l'écran. Simple, efficace, mais assez cher tout de même...

Deuxième option :  acheter un Apple TV pour le connecter à l'écran avec un adaptateur HDMI-Mini Display (je crois savoir que le Mini Display fonctionne sur le Thunderbolt mais je peux me tromper) ET utiliser un iPad (je peux m'en faire prêter un sans pb) pour diffuser les fameux contenus en recopie d'écran.
Certes c'est un peu capillo-tracté, mais en ces temps de crise économique toutes les économies sont bonnes à prendre pour nos employeurs...

Est-ce qu'à tout hasard une bonne âme de ce forum pourrait éclairer ma lanterne ? S'il-vous-plaît ?

PS : je suis newbie ici mais ai une certaine expérience des forums, j'espère donc ne pas avoir commis d'impair


----------



## USB09 (13 Avril 2014)

Ce serait plus simple d'acheter, au lieu du Mac Mini un moniteur (150 euro) et y brancher un iPod ou iPad) en HDMI. 
Ce n'est qu'un avis à chaud, ça mérite réflexion. 
À savoir, l'Apple Tv n'est qu'un récepteur (client) , il lui faudrait tout de même lui transmettre.


----------

